# Aqua Clear 20 just stopped working.



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I had my filter shut off for about three hours doing some duckweed cleaning. After plugging it in nothing happened at all. No noise, movement, etc. 

Any idea what the heck went on? The filter is only a few months old. I have the box but lost the receipt. I did use my Petsmart card, wonder if they could look my purchase up?


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

If you know what day you got it on, and have your petsmart card, they can look up the reciept for you.


----------



## IceH2O (Sep 29, 2006)

Try pulling out the impeller and cleaning the entire filter. Pieces of plant sometimes gunk up the impeller and I'm betting duckweed would have no problem getting in there.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

IceH2O said:


> Try pulling out the impeller and cleaning the entire filter. Pieces of plant sometimes gunk up the impeller and I'm betting duckweed would have no problem getting in there.


Even just regular aquarium gunk will stop those things...I had to clean mine every few weeks (even when it hardly had any buildup) because it would just randomly stop working. But yeah, pull the impeller and clean everything...then plug it in and make sure it spins before you put it back into the filter case.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

thats normal to an Aqua Clear HOB, remove the motor and clean the impeller then put it back again you'll see the filter will work again,


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I clean my AC impeller + housing every 3 months or so very thoroughly to avoid these startup failures after powerouts and such.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

When I pull the impeller out while cleaning my AC's; I use a bread tie to clean the inside of the little hole where the impeller shaft goes. Most of the bread ties are a paper strip with a wire in the center. I cut the paper so that it makes a point (somewhat like the point of an arrow). I moisten it a little and then push it through the shaft hole with a little twisting motion. You'll get a little gunk out every time that you clean it.

I have used the plastic/wire ties but they are not porus like the paper/wire ones are. The paper type picks up a little more goo than the plastic ones do.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Did you run it dry? I know with my Emperor filters, if I accidently run them dry, they stop. I think it's a safety measure so the motor does not overheat. After awhile when the impeller cools off and primed, it will function normally. I own an AC20 also, but haven't had a problem you experienced. Of course, I only had it for about 2 months and haven't run it dry yet.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Left C said:


> When I pull the impeller out while cleaning my AC's; I use a bread tie to clean the inside of the little hole where the impeller shaft goes. Most of the bread ties are a paper strip with a wire in the center. I cut the paper so that it makes a point (somewhat like the point of an arrow). I moisten it a little and then push it through the shaft hole with a little twisting motion. You'll get a little gunk out every time that you clean it.
> 
> I have used the plastic/wire ties but they are not porus like the paper/wire ones are. The paper type picks up a little more goo than the plastic ones do.


A Q-tip might be easier. That is what I use. Or pipe cleaners.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Another vote for pipe cleaners. =)


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I just want to make certain that you guys know which part I was referring too. 

After removing the motor from the filter housing, you then remove the impeller. When you remove the impeller, you have a hole with the impeller axle sticking up from the motor. Is this the part that you guys are referring to about cleaning? This hole is about as big around as my little finger on my AC 70's. I uses a test tube brush to clean this area.

Or, are you talking about the opening in the impeller itself that the axle fits through? That hole is probably less than 1/16" in diameter. This is what I mentioned about using a bread tie for.

I believe the baby Q tips that I have are larger in diameter than the shaft hole for the impeller axle. I'll check it out this weekend. It's time to clean them again.

I think that pipe cleaners are a little to big in diameter also for cleaning the impeller axle hole. I'm not positive about them. I don't have any. Anyhow, bread twist ties are free. I save them.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I took the motor off and cleaned it like people mentioned. Sure enough that was the problem. There was a snail stuck down in there plus a ton of green/brown sludge. Looks like I need to clean that part a little more often! A Q-tip and an old toothbrush works wonders.

Appreciate the help everyone. Was worried that my filter has fried itself.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Aquaclear filters (HOB) are damn near bullet proof.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> Aquaclear filters (HOB) are damn near bullet proof.


Amen!
Just dont lift a full 110/500 out of the tank by the "lip". :hihi:


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Burks said:


> I had my filter shut off for about three hours doing some duckweed cleaning. After plugging it in nothing happened at all. No noise, movement, etc.


Happens on mine all the time.

Get a plastic knitting needle, wooden skewer, or anything similar. With the intake tube moved to the side, simply take the "stick" and give the impeller blades a push. It will fire right up.

Calcium buildup on the bottom of the impeller and motor are creating enough tension to stop the impeller from starting up. Scrubbing doesn't always remove it. You can soak both the impeller and the motor in vinegar, or better yet (for much faster results), Durgol.

On a side note, Improvements Catalog used to sell **the best** brushes for cleaning aquarium filters. It was called "5 pc. Mini-Brush Set". Sadly, after selling these for years, they removed it from their site. They really had no equivalent.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Amen!
> Just dont lift a full 110/500 out of the tank by the "lip". :hihi:


Been there..


----------

